# Chestatee bear



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 16, 2017)

Shot this bear yesterday morning around 8:15. I had seen a 400lb+ bear in this spot last year and didn't shoot but decided if I seen it again I would. This bear came through and after I realized it wasn't the big one I put my gun down. He came in at about 30 yards and sure did offer a good shot so I figured I would take it. Shot right behind the shoulder and made it about 40 yards and run out of steam. Shooting Barnes tsx in my 243 this year and it did good. Dime size hole going in and quarter size going out. This bear did not bleed a drop until about 25 yards or so and then it was only a spec or 2. Wish I would have taken a picture of how much blood the hair was soaking up. Packed him out in 1 trip and it was rough. Weighed the head and hide and meat when I got home and it was 95 lb plus whatever my pack weighed. Will definitely make 2 trips next time!


----------



## Rabun (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice bear Tree Cutter!  Congratulations!  Male or female?


----------



## Duff (Nov 16, 2017)

Very nice! Great pic also!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 16, 2017)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice job!  I'm really curious to see the current estimated population in north Georgia.  There's more bears now than at any time I've been alive.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Timberman (Nov 16, 2017)

That's how ya do it!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 16, 2017)

Congrats again bud. That's a dandy boar right there.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 16, 2017)

Way to go!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 16, 2017)

Heck yeah, now go kill another one......


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 16, 2017)

Rabun said:


> Nice bear Tree Cutter!  Congratulations!  Male or female?



Yes he was male. 
No telling what the actual population is. Been a lot of bears killed this year so that's good. Ive seen way more than normal this year. Seen a bear for every deer I've seen in the big woods.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 16, 2017)

Awesome bear!  I can’t believe you were even able to walk today after packing out a load that heavy.  That would have put me out of commission for a week.  Well done!


----------



## ssmith (Nov 16, 2017)

Great job


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nice bear congrats


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 16, 2017)

You make me sick man! Haha Just kidding! You kill more consistently that most hunters I know.
You know, some hunters on this forum think that bears leaving slight or no blood trails isn't s real thing. The last one I killed didn't leave a single drop of blood anywhere to be found. She only ran about +-20 yards, and the only blood was where she laid. I followed her very footsteps. She bled a lot where she laid and died, but not a drop before. Her hair was completely soaked in blood all the way to her hindquarters. When I quartered her up, I looked at her vitals. I shot straight through the heart with my bow, and yet.....no blood. 
Bears can be funky like that, no doubt.
Vacation has been good to you man. That is a great start. A buck comes next! I hope you enjoy the fat off that bear, and the smoked meat. If I don't seal the deal on a bear before the season is out, I might be asking you for some fat!
Great work man! You got some exercise for sure!!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 17, 2017)

congratulations!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2017)

Congratulations brother


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 17, 2017)

nice job are you using a pack with a frame? If so which one if you dont mind.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 17, 2017)

Use a Badlands 2200 I think. It's a good pack but almost too small, but for what I can reasonably carry it's good. It rides real good.


----------



## Rabun (Nov 17, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Yes he was male.
> No telling what the actual population is. Been a lot of bears killed this year so that's good. Ive seen way more than normal this year. Seen a bear for every deer I've seen in the big woods.



Come to think of it...I've seen one bear and no deer this year while on stand.  Shoulda had that bear...still kicking myself.  Maybe that 400 lb'er will stroll by you next...or a nice mountain buck.

Congrats TreeCutter!


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 17, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Mtn. Hunter (Nov 17, 2017)

Congrats, you are a heck of a mountain hunter.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 18, 2017)

Way to go K!
Happy for you man!
I'm up next weekend.... But not camping on the WMA. Hope I can bump into you


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 28, 2017)

Very cool. Chestatee has always been near and dear to my heart. Would love to kill one there. Congrats!


----------



## lampern (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice

Bears eat deer fawns


----------



## Milkman (Dec 1, 2017)

Congratulations on a great bear!!!


----------

